# Noise reduction. batch?



## joemontana57 (Jul 26, 2012)

I shoot in raw. 
With LR 3x, I would find one image, do noise reduction on it, then select all->sync
All the setting were pasted. When I exported as jpeg the noise reduction was applied. 

With LR 4x, it *seems* to do the same. at least the little +/- symbol is on top of each picture. However, when I export, the correction is not always applied.


----------



## erro (Jul 26, 2012)

Is it really not applied? Or does it just look like it is not applied? Meaning: do you have images where you can clearly see that noise reduction is not applied even though it should be?

If you look at the offending photos in LR, do they show the noise reduction there? Do the noise reduction appear as a step in the develop history panel?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jul 26, 2012)

Joe, I do believe that syncing and autosyncing is not applying settings to all images selected. Can you check that at times other settings, not just noise, do not get synced? I want to see if this is cross platform.


----------



## joemontana57 (Jul 26, 2012)

It's applied *within Lightroom" when they are still .cr2 files.
It's just when I export to jpeg that they look like NR has not been applied...



erro said:


> Is it really not applied? Or does it just look like it is not applied? Meaning: do you have images where you can clearly see that noise reduction is not applied even though it should be?
> 
> If you look at the offending photos in LR, do they show the noise reduction there? Do the noise reduction appear as a step in the develop history panel?


----------



## erro (Jul 26, 2012)

Select (in LR) one of the photos that doesn't seem to have any noise reduction applied and go to the Develop module. Toggle the noise reduction off/on/off/on.... Do you see any difference in LR?

Another test: export one copy with noise reduction applied, and one without noise reduction. Look at both exported photos outside of LR. Is there any difference?


----------

